# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Geen grotere kans op kanker door cadmium Budel - Omroep Brabant

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Geen grotere kans op kanker door cadmium Budel*
*Omroep Brabant -** 47 minuten geleden*
BUDEL - De cadmiumvervuiling in De Kempen leidt niet tot een grotere kans op longkanker. Dat is de uitkomst van een onderzoek in opdracht van de provincie.
Geen groter risico van kanker in De Kempen Trouw
Geen verhoogde kans op longkanker in Brabantse Kempen Telegraaf
*alle 11 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

